# Contrails



## pez (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 12, 2020)

Lines in the sky the Aliens are coming........


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 12, 2020)

The initial lines are at times a bit creepy, but some of the effects after a while are gorgeous.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 12, 2020)

I hope those are those are outgoing and not incoming ICBM's ?


----------

